# Cabot Deck Stain Won't Dry



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Stain not drying says you might not have done some thing right in the first place. Can you elaborate as to what prep was done before you applied the stain?


----------



## johndthome (Jun 2, 2010)

Believe me, I did everything according tot he book.

I have done this many TIMES before, and never had any problems.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used it before and it definately dries slow. Cold and humid will prolong the dry time. Did you apply one thin coat on a dry surface?? (It should never go on thick!!)

Give it more time. I would not start over.


----------



## Tzinsser (Aug 11, 2010)

*Cabot stain never dried after four weeks*

The floor remained sticky for all that time. Three calls to Cabot produced three different "solutions." All required a solvent and scrapping. When this was tried in spot, it produced very uneven results and a lot of work.

The solution was using ammonia which took almost all the stain up with out a lot of hard scraping. You need to rinse the surface with soap and water and then just water, but it was much easier than the solvent route.

I will never trust a Cabot product again.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

only 2 thing i can think of.Too humid. Stain not mixed properly.


----------



## dbager (Sep 20, 2010)

*Cabot Stain Doesn't Dry*

I made the mistake of using Cabot's on my front porch last summer. It never dryed, was sticky and everything stuck to it. I am a professional painter and did everything right. A call to the company produced no results they said I over applied it. I used less than 2 gallons on a 9 X 40 Ft porch including stairs and rails. I'm just happy that I didn't use this on a customer's porch. There is something definitely wrong with this product's formulation. I would never use it again. This year I had to clean and scrape the mess off. I used Benjamin Moore Arborcoat; what a wonderful product. It dried in 24 hrs.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

works great in the heat of summer. i would never use it under 80 deg though. as others have said, slow drying. i used a couple gallons in an airless last month. roughly 90 outside. right now? it's mid 60s and i wouldn't consider it. cabot is valspar if i remember right. that's a hit and miss company with all their paints. they have been considered mid level in every industry i can think of. auto paints are sub par to ppg and dupont, home paint is sub par to SW and BM but better than behr, stains same story.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

dbager said:


> I made the mistake of using Cabot's on my front porch last summer. It never dryed, was sticky and everything stuck to it. I am a professional painter and did everything right. A call to the company produced no results they said I over applied it. I used less than 2 gallons on a 9 X 40 Ft porch including stairs and rails. I'm just happy that I didn't use this on a customer's porch. There is something definitely wrong with this product's formulation. I would never use it again. This year I had to clean and scrape the mess off. I used Benjamin Moore Arborcoat; what a wonderful product. It dried in 24 hrs.


Don't mean to hijack the thread but I'm using Ben Moores Arborcoat on the house i'm doing now. I've never used it before, excellent product.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cabot's high voc stains (550) are the best on the market! I have been selling the 3000 series clear solutions, and never a problem. Let me guess, you had the 9100 version, right? Cabot's low voc stains suck. If you can't get the 3000 version, I would have used Superdeck. Their lower voc stains are better, BUT YOU MUST ALLOW THE LOW VOC OIL STAINS TO DRY FOR ABOUT ONE WEEK. Stay away from water based stains. THEY DO NOT PENETRATE WOOD AS GOOD AS OIL. Just have patience and allow it to dry. Was it humid when it was applied, AND MOST IMPORTANT, HOW LONG DID YOU LET YOUR DECK DRY AFTER YOU WET IT AND USED A CHEMICAL WASH? Sometimes it needs at least three full days to fry, sometimes a week before you stain. The wood must be absolutely dry before you apply.


----------

